

Ask HN: Do you run a forum? Will send $10 Amazon gift card for interview. - jrpt

I am looking to talk with people who run forum(s). If you run a forum, can you email callforforums@gmail.com -- I will send you a $10 Amazon gift card in exchange for a 30 minute phone&#x2F;Skype&#x2F;GTalk interview. I am doing customer development for a new product. Thanks!
======
sideproject
Not sure if this would help, but this forum is on sale on my site -
[http://www.sideprojectors.com/project/project/27](http://www.sideprojectors.com/project/project/27)

------
vbv
Can it be any kind of forum? Or are you looking for tech specific one. Thanks.

~~~
jrpt
Any kind of forum is fine.

------
smartwater
It would be better to share the knowledge on the forum for everyone to see.

